

The current Linux pissing contest needs to end - silntbob

This whole Games On Linux&#x2F;Linux Game Cast is a large pissing match and I don&#x27;t like it!<p>Why are we spending so much time focusing on this? Yes I see what the issues are but we are now shining lots of light on the situation while also acting just like the people that caused the issue in the first place. All I have seen is people talking smack about the Linux Game Cast guys, fueling them with more attention and publicity. Bullies they are but celebrities they should not become. I don&#x27;t see the point in directly linking the to persons twitter&#x2F;other. Understandably this could help people steer clear of him in a professional sense.<p>It is never the right answer to get in a public pissing match with the bully at large. That is just reinforcing the actions. Its a positive cause and effect; I push this button and it entertains me while also making me feel strong.<p>As a huge proponent of Linux use in the work place and at home I think we should all focus on rising the bar of professionalism in our community. I am embarrassed to see this as the &#x27;current events&#x27; in Linux. The best we have to show this week is someone leaving the community because they were harassed to the point of quitting!!!! Awesome.... That does not provide me with a good feeling about the future of Linux.<p>&#x2F;rant
======
jerf
I have no idea what you're talking about. I suggest that whatever pissing
contest may be taking place, that "Linux" is too broad a characterization.
Whatever tempest has you upset, it's taking place in a much smaller teapot
than "Linux".

~~~
qbrass
I've never heard of them either.

For the OP: People stirring the pot is just a ploy to attract attention. It's
the same crap you see in soap operas/wrestling/reality shows.

If it bugs you, it's best to walk away and forget about it.

